# Heater



## Brenda Jenkins (Jun 24, 2017)

We have a Sandpiper REBH 2017 5th and we wanted to know if the heat is supposed to come from the vents in the floor or from where the a/c air comes from?  If it comes from the floor how do I get it to do it?  Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2017)

Brenda the heat should come from floor vents.  Will your furnace light?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2017)

You should have a thermostat on the wall that switches from ac to heat.  Set to heat and raise temp till furnace lights.


----------



## Brenda Jenkins (Jun 25, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Brenda the heat should come from floor vents.  Will your furnace light?


We don't know where the furnace is.  Could you please tell us?


----------



## Brenda Jenkins (Jun 25, 2017)

C Nash said:


> You should have a thermostat on the wall that switches from ac to heat.  Set to heat and raise temp till furnace lights.


We do have dual thermostats but we can't figure out how to set them.  Ant advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2017)

Should have a mode setting on it.  Go to mode A/C and turn it off then go to furnace and raise temp setting till the furnace ignites.  If it has not be turned on may take several lights.  Be sure your propane is on


----------



## Brenda Jenkins (Jun 25, 2017)

C Nash.... we can't find the furnace.  Do you have any suggestions as to where to look?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2017)

Brenda do you mean the furnace itself or the control for it?  As far as the furnace look on outside for the vent from furnace and the furnace will be right there.  If you are hunting the control it should be on an interior wall.  If your AC has a wall thermostat it may also serve the furnace.  On the thermostat press the mode till furnace is displayed.  Not sure yours is this way but being a 2017 5th wheel I would think it would.  Did you buy new?  If so the sale person should have walked you through all this.  How far are you from dealer.  If near go back and have them show you on another unit.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2017)

If you are in a campground ask a camper for help.  Campers are great to help and most don't mind at all.  Good luck


----------



## Brenda Jenkins (Jun 25, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Brenda do you mean the furnace itself or the control for it?  As far as the furnace look on outside for the vent from furnace and the furnace will be right there.  If you are hunting the control it should be on an interior wall.  If your AC has a wall thermostat it may also serve the furnace.  On the thermostat press the mode till furnace is displayed.  Not sure yours is this way but being a 2017 5th wheel I would think it would.  Did you buy new?  If so the sale person should have walked you through all this.  How far are you from dealer.  If near go back and have them show you on another unit.





C Nash said:


> Brenda do you mean the furnace itself or the control for it?  As far as the furnace look on outside for the vent from furnace and the furnace will be right there.  If you are hunting the control it should be on an interior wall.  If your AC has a wall thermostat it may also serve the furnace.  On the thermostat press the mode till furnace is displayed.  Not sure yours is this way but being a 2017 5th wheel I would think it would.  Did you buy new?  If so the sale person should have walked you through all this.  How far are you from dealer.  If near go back and have them show you on another unit.




Thanks so much for trying to help me.  We have a 2017.  We have the control on the wall in the kitchen.  We can not find the furnace anywhere outside.  The control panel will change to furnace but the heat doesn't come from the vents in the floor.  We live in North Carolina but are doing some traveling in the mid-west.  Right now we are in North Dakota.  It turned cold at night for a few days.  Hopefully it won't do that anymore but you never can tell!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2017)

Brenda, be sure to run the temp up high enough to get the furnace to ignite.  Do you hear any clicking when you try the furnace?  You should.  Hard to say where the burner is located.  Mine on the motor home is under the fridge.  Will your stove light? Is your battery charged?


----------



## Brenda Jenkins (Jun 26, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Brenda, be sure to run the temp up high enough to get the furnace to ignite.  Do you hear any clicking when you try the furnace?  You should.  Hard to say where the burner is located.  Mine on the motor home is under the fridge.  Will your stove light? Is your battery charged?




Thanks for trying to help me with everything.  Unfortunately nothing has worked.  We have a guy that is supposed to come out today and take a look at it and see if we're doing to it.  You have a great day and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2017)

Did you find the problem?


----------

